# 15lb hamburger?!?



## OUMoose (May 4, 2005)

Burger war grows with new 15 pounder 

Thinkin a road trip might be in order to take on this feat of culinary ingeniuty.   Any posters in that area care to give a first-hand impression?


----------



## BrandiJo (May 4, 2005)

that would be a road trip to instant heart attack


----------



## kid (May 4, 2005)

thats like a whole cow.  I bet i could put a large dent in it.




kid


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2005)

If ever finished... someone... will be in the bathroom for a long .... long ... time 
:lol:


----------



## Shodan (May 4, 2005)

Who in their right mind would want to eat that much at once?  Is there anyone out there who could actually consume that all in one sitting without getting sick?  Yikes!!

  I'm thinking it should be more of a team event- a treat after a game for a baseball or other sports team.........not for just one person......:barf:


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

Mmmmmm...15 lb. burger.

(Can I get a Homer smiley?)


----------



## c2kenpo (May 4, 2005)

Already my stomach churns and the thought of consuming more weight then my body can afford to add on to it.

This goes way beyond the thoughts of "Supersize" Me.


David Gunzburg


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

Once upon a time I would have tried to eat as much of that as possible... but not any more...


----------



## Bammx2 (May 4, 2005)

if you could eat that........you eat again for a week! and hit the toilet every day after!


----------



## OULobo (May 4, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Burger war grows with new 15 pounder
> 
> Thinkin a road trip might be in order to take on this feat of culinary ingeniuty.   Any posters in that area care to give a first-hand impression?



Dude, let me know. I'll go just to see it. Tell you what, you can have 3/4 and I'll take 1/4. 



			
				BrandiJo said:
			
		

> that would be a road trip to instant heart attack


Nah. . . just make sure to run there and back.


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

I say, 15 pounds is not enough! We cannot allow a burger size gap!

Do I hear 20?


----------



## Jaymeister (May 5, 2005)

Only in America


----------



## clfsean (May 5, 2005)

Jeez.... that's really giving me the munchies. I need to go to Fudrucker's... 

There's no conceivable way I could even dent that thing. That was ginormous... :shock:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 5, 2005)

Can you get that super sized? :cheers:


----------



## Kempogeek (May 5, 2005)

This makes the McD's Quarter Pounder look like White Castle sliders. All the best, Steve


----------



## Gemini (May 5, 2005)

I heard 4 guys tried it, but couldn't finish it. Duh... 

 I can eat CB's with the best of 'em and I wouldn't try it with any less than 8. I may have to take you up on that offer. sniff sniff...I smell a road trip. lol.


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2005)

Look, we need a volunteer to try this and report back!


----------



## Sarah (May 10, 2005)

all I can say is.....   :barf:


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2005)

Does that mean you're _not_ volunteering?


----------



## Sarah (May 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're _not_ volunteering?


Hell NO...but im sure Moose will, as long as I dont have to sit and watch *gag*


----------



## OULobo (May 10, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hell NO...but im sure Moose will, as long as I dont have to sit and watch *gag*



I'm going to see if I can grab him for a roadtrip.


----------



## arnisador (May 10, 2005)

Hey, me too! Dude, we are _so_ there.


----------



## Sarah (May 10, 2005)

Ron, make sure thats *after* my trip over.....  
yeah...did I mention....:barf:


----------



## Simon Curran (May 11, 2005)

That' like eating a small child...


----------



## OUMoose (May 11, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> That' like eating a small child...


Baby!! the other OTHER white meat!!!  

Get in mah bellah!!!!









Sorry.. had to be done.


----------



## Simon Curran (May 11, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Baby!! the other OTHER white meat!!!
> 
> Get in mah bellah!!!!
> 
> ...


 Good ol' Fah Bastah...


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> That' like eating a small child...


 But with french fries.


----------



## Simon Curran (May 12, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> But with french fries.


That's when kids are best isn't it???:wink2:


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2005)

Enough chit-chat. Will they mail one of these, like they do with pizzas?


----------

